# how far would you go



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

i have a 19 ft mako with a single outboard how far would you guys venture offshore with just one motor i fish mostly inshore but would like to get offshore also thank you for your thoughts


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What is your fuel capacity? What kind of safety equipment do you have? Is your motor well-maintained?

You can go a pretty good ways if you choose your days right, but I'd stay within 15 or so if it were me. Lots of stuff out there to fish that close to shore. You'll get more confident as you get more experience.

You might get a buddy boat the first few times (well, it's always a good idea, I guess).

Peace and tight lines.


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

its a 2005 motor bought new and i keep the maintance up i figure it going to be the only new motor i get for a while. i have all required coast guard gear flares throw rings life jackets and im going to put a uhf radio on soon


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

billydean said:


> its a 2005 motor bought new and i keep the maintance up i figure it going to be the only new motor i get for a while. i have all required coast guard gear flares throw rings life jackets and im going to put a uhf radio on soon


Nice! 

Don't go out without a radio, though.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a conversation with an old guy years ago, I was concerned about going offshore in an M-20 with an older outboard, he said he used to only go on south winds and take a sunfish sail rig!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I routinely went out 26-27 miles from Pensacola Pass in my 19' WA with a single, older motor. I had VHF, SPOT, EPIRB, Tow Boat US, and more. Besides sinking, I would be able to get back in. The SPOT was the nicest thing. If I couldn't get a message over the VHF(for some reason), the SPOT would message my wife and a few others to send Tow boat to the exact coordinates. Nice to have in those non-life threatening instances. It was also nice let people know that I am good to go throughout the day.

I have been out in the Gulf and had both motors on a twin boat go down. Damn ethanol. Don't happen often, but can. No matter how many motors you have, you should always have the means to contact people to get to safety. VHF, SPOT, and EPIRB all give me a way to get help if needed.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Heading out in the gulf is on one motor is "Breaking the rules",but,I've done it my fishing career.Have a good radio,signal devices and tow boat.Good Luck!


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the input what exactly is SPOT and EPIRB


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

They are both emergency devices.

http://boats.wholesalemarine.com/index/_/N-/Ntt-EPIRB

SPOT

Safety devices in case you have to get in the water, etc.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

billydean said:


> thanks for the input what exactly is SPOT and EPIRB


SPOT is a satellite messenger. Buy the device and it's $100 a year I believe. You can send non-emergency messages to family to check it etc... And you can send emergency signals. Your location is transmitted with the messages. I use it on land and sea when I am away from home. I use it while scouting in the woods to mark spots etc... I go to my spot page and see where I have been etc...

http://www.findmespot.com/en/

EPIRP is a device that will alert authorities of your distress. Can be water or manually activated or both. If the EPIRB goes off, the coast guard will most likely be responding to the location unless they can get you on the radio and it's a malfunction causing it to go off. I have heard that on the radio multiple times.

At the very least you need an EPIRB. The SPOT is nice for non life threatening emergencies that usually require towing and you can't get them on VHF.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

VHF is line of sight. 
How tall is the coastguard tower and how far offshore can you still reach them?


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you for the info


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the help


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

As far as you feel comfortable....


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

It's all about how comfortable you are with your vessel. I have a 20 foot Key West and I've been 21 miles away from shore and over 32 miles from the pass. On the right day I would have no problem going 30-35 miles out, but one thing you want to look at is not only the weather that day, but the weather the next day too. Lets say that you go out on a beautiful calm day, your electrical goes out and you can't get your motor started. You don't have an EPIRB so the only way to signal is with a flare. Chances are that you'll see another boat or a plane that you can signal, but let's say you don't or they don't see you and you find yourself spending the night adrift. If the wind is supposed to be howling the next day you could be kinda screwed. If the next day is supposed to be calm again, you're still in a non-life threatening situation.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I just went through an intensive test of the Spot Locator. Non life threatening issue where the motor's computer wiped. I had many conversations with Spot, the coast guard, tow boat US, and geos (spot monitoring service). Tow boat US highly recommends the Spot service for non emergency (I need a tow). Between geos and the coast guard, I was told epirbs are accurate to (on average) 1-3 miles. Spot locators are accurate to "10 feet!" Epirbs can water activate. Spot you have to push a button.
My humble advice: check the weather well. Stay where you feel comfortable. Know your fuel range (always leave 1/3 for emergency). Have tow boat us unlimited (add gold if you go past 20 miles). Have a working vhf radio with a handheld back-up. Purchase and subscribe to the Spot locator. File a float plan with some one dependable (who is in your spot call group). Take extra food and water. Make a small ditch bag.

I know this sounds excessive and expensive, but what $ value do you put on your life? 

Oh, also catch fish and have fun!

Sorry, forgot the VERY important part about Spot. Link it to your tow boat us account!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Is Tow Boat US better than SeaTow?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

From what I read, they are both great services. I only have experience with boat us.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have SeaTow but didn't know about the Spot connection with the other service.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

If you want to venture offshore, and want the knowledge that'll give you sea confidence then you'd wanna read through the US Coast Guards "Boat Crew Seamanship Manual."

http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/CIM_16114_5C.pdf

Also, being VHF works by line of sight your antenna needs to be pointing straight up and not at an angle or you'll send your signal up into space and down into
the water.

Due to line of sight, the higher your antenna is off the water the further your transmission cone's range will be to connect with another boats transmission cone. Basically if your range is 5-10 nautical miles and another boat is 20 nautical miles, the other boat can be 20-25 nautical miles away and still be able to communicate with you as long as each boats transmission cones overlap.

Our VHF Antenna is a Shakespeare VHF Galaxy Series which is a 6dB gain, 8ft in length and mounted to t-top. The top of the antenna stands about 17-18ft off the water. So, my transmission cone is around 7 miles before it touches the horizon.

Use this formula to figure antenna range on a calculator. Square root the antenna's height from the water's surface and press equal. Take that number the calculator comes up with and multiply it by 1.52; this total will be how far your transmission cone will be before it touches the horizon (VHF signal is straight; the earth's surface is semi-round.

Also, make your coaxial for the antenna as short as possible, but by Shakespeare's instructions no shorter than 3ft to lessen signal loss the coaxial will cause. Lastly, keep in mind the USCG's land base VHF towers are around 200ft+ from the ground. So, with an 8ft antenna that hopefully can stand 15ft or higher off the water you'll have a distance of around hopefully 20 nautical miles easy between you and the USCG.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

careful with marine weather forecasts, weather can move faster or slower than predicted, sometimes 12+ hours off. Use multiple sites for planning and compare with the forecasts. Google search for NDBC buoys for real time. Currents, winds and waves:


http://www.oceanweather.com/data/

http://wavcis.csi.lsu.edu/

http://www.cengoos.org/
scroll down and click on CODAR animated gif


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I have SeaTow but didn't know about the Spot connection with the other service.


Yep, my help button is linked to Tow Boat. Just saves that added call that my wife would have to make when she get's the HELP text/email. They automatically get notified and get on their way to come get me.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Aroundthehorn, I have seen the seatow guy (sorry I don't know his name) mention on this forum that if you are a member, you can put his cell in your help call group.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

If you have a spot device and would like to add us to your call list just send me an e-mail to [email protected], or give my office a call and we can set it up. Thanks

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach, Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys it has been really helpful i know that my but will handle rough water just from being in pensacola baby with 20 to 25 mph wind sout of the east not that i really want to be out in rough seas sgsin thanks for the input it gives me alot to think about and to take into consideration


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Tight Butt Trip.

Alot of good advice previously mentioned. I would like to add this info. also. 

The Water depth off pensacola varies greatly depending which direction you go offshore, The water is alot deeper to the East than to the West. You can go 35miles running a 165 degree compass reading out of P'cla and be in 300ft. plus water. You can go 35mls. running a 200 degree compass reading and be in 120ft. of water. So pay attention to the water depth you plan on fishing. I do not recommend fishing in water that is deeper than your anchor rope is long with the said vessel fishing. 
I have 600ft. 1/2 rope on my boat. I have a 20ft. single I/O and have been 65mls. offshore many of times and stayed all night also. You must pick your days. In the summer The Gulf of Mexico becomes The Lake of Mexico during the Summer. 

Fuel = 1/3 there 1/3 back 1/3 still in the tank when you get back.


"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I know somebody that went 50 miles out in a 20ft bay boat on the right day. The way i see it if you can go 15 miles and you have enough gas and safety equipment you can go as far as you feel comfortable. I would make sure i stayed near another boat though.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

ok...1/3 rules. check.. but with the crummy fuel gauges is there a reliable flow meter that doesnt cost a fortune suitable for a Yamaha 150 2 stroke..I have used a stop watch but that dosent account for speed changes. 
also how many leave the engine running at all time past the mouth of the pass?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Sailorboy said:


> ok...1/3 rules. check.. but with the crummy fuel gauges is there a reliable flow meter that doesnt cost a fortune suitable for a Yamaha 150 2 stroke..I have used a stop watch but that dosent account for speed changes.
> also how many leave the engine running at all time past the mouth of the pass?


My fuel gauge is worthless. I write down the hours and figure out my gallons per hour every time I fuel up. For the first several fill-ups I wrote down a rough estimate of how I was running the engine, i.e., running, fast trolling, slow trolling, and idling. After a while you get a pretty good idea of your fuel burn.

I would prefer not to listen to the engine all day, so if my drift is slow or I'm anchored I'll turn it off. If the wind is pushing me too fast I leave it on.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

billydean said:


> thanks for all the help guys it has been really helpful i know that my but will handle rough water just from being in pensacola baby with 20 to 25 mph wind sout of the east not that i really want to be out in rough seas sgsin thanks for the input it gives me alot to think about and to take into consideration


Just pick your days. There are a lot of us here who are frustrated with the weather!


----------



## hydrocat (Sep 7, 2012)

great question on running motors (motor) all day....i always leave one running. piece of mind i guess.


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh yeah.. I have an 03 yammy V-6 150 2Strk. I always keep it running when I'm 10 mi off or more.. Not that I don't trust the engine, just don't wanna test fate..


----------

